# 2000 Sentra Stalling out



## clos (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello everybody, Newbie here. so i just got done searching all 16 pages having to deal with (2000). And i found like 3 threads that matched my wife's car problems, but they did not give a specific answer to the problem or the exact fix . we took it to a shop and the code of P0460 and P0172 came up on two different occasions. Also out of the blue the gauges will go blank, 
no gas, no speed, RPM sticks where it was at, the odo will just go blank too and not record any mileage. The second problem is that when the wife comes to a stop or slows slows down to take a corner or yeild the car will die out, but she can re start it right away. The shop can not duplicate the problem, but the wife says it happens after driving around 10 to 20 miles. 
any ideals would be appreciated

Carlos


----------



## hoe_nah (Sep 27, 2009)

my gfs car had a similar problem...loss of power tho...car sputters and shuts off..ive read about ppls problems and for her sentra it was the CPS crank position sensor...


----------



## clos (Mar 30, 2010)

thanks for the info, if it keeps dying out, when i take it in under the warranty i will ask them to check it out.


----------



## llsv (Jul 18, 2012)

*Sentra*



clos said:


> Hello everybody, Newbie here. so i just got done searching all 16 pages having to deal with (2000). And i found like 3 threads that matched my wife's car problems, but they did not give a specific answer to the problem or the exact fix . we took it to a shop and the code of P0460 and P0172 came up on two different occasions. Also out of the blue the gauges will go blank,
> no gas, no speed, RPM sticks where it was at, the odo will just go blank too and not record any mileage. The second problem is that when the wife comes to a stop or slows slows down to take a corner or yeild the car will die out, but she can re start it right away. The shop can not duplicate the problem, but the wife says it happens after driving around 10 to 20 miles.
> any ideals would be appreciated
> 
> Carlos


Hello Clos! I have the exact same problem with my 2000 sentra, both with gauges going blank as with the car dying out sometimes, today I also got code P0460... Did you ever find out what the problem was? Your input would be greatly appreciated!

Best regards.

L


----------



## clos (Mar 30, 2010)

we never did. and the wife sold the car. sorry no other info.

clos


----------

